# Red Sea



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's revolution has cost its tourism industry an estimated $2.5bn (£1.6bn) in lost revenue, which has taken its toll on popular resorts like Sharm el-Sheikh. But eight months on, the country says it is ready to fight back.

Sharm el-Sheikh's Old Market is usually alive with tourists, lured in by stall holders offering cheap souvenirs, hand-woven rugs, embroidery and belly-dancing outfits.

But since the revolution that centred on Cairo's Tahrir Square, some 520km away (323 miles), visitors to the bazaar and other places in the popular Red Sea resort have been rather thin on the ground.

Read the rest of the BBC report 

BBC News - Egypt's Red Sea resorts hope for return of tourists


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"But eight months on, the country says it is ready to fight back." 

quite literally they are


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "But eight months on, the country says it is ready to fight back."
> 
> quite literally they are




Yes.. tonight has not helped matters


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It's so sad... the thousands of Egyptians that make a living out of tourism....what else have they got??

They can't ALL scam old European women!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> It's so sad... the thousands of Egyptians that make a living out of tourism....what else have they got??
> 
> They can't ALL scam old European women!!




Hey you don't need to be old or European to qualify


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hey you don't need to be old or European to qualify



That's true Maiden...just as many old American women have had a 'habibi'!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

mamasue said:


> That's true Maiden...just as many old American women have had a 'habibi'!


...and please don't forget the younger girls with MMD disease!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> ...and please don't forget the younger girls with MMD disease!




and MMD is so infectious


----------

